# Titanium late removal and recovery froHashi's process



## gettingwell (Mar 19, 2018)

Connection between Hashi's and AI?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm unaware of any clear connections between titanium removal and changes with someone's thyroid numbers. But, its certainly possible. Google it and you will find many, many people who claim there is a connection. It's hard to find any scientific proof or clinical studies.


----------



## gettingwell (Mar 19, 2018)

Super Gold - It's great when someone is able to heal. I'm sorry you went through what you went through.


----------

